# Better braking than my 105s?



## becseattle (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello all,

I have a 2008 Specialized Roubaix that is all 105 but the rear der, which is Ultegra, and I replaced the RS10 wheelset with much lighter Neuvations. I am not very impressed with the braking power of the 105 brakes, particularly when trying to hold spess on our steep Seattle hills. 

Are the Ultegra or DA brakes an improvement in this area? I was thinking that the shifters might be my next upgrade, but I'm really not too happy with the brakes.

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

I had 105 on my old bike and ultegra on my new. Yes i like the ultegra better but if I were still on 105 and purchasing new brakes Id probably hit up ebay and go past ultegra to some trp, dura ace or sram or something like that.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

definitely, you can find old ultegra on ebay that match the 105 really cheap and they work great.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

The 7800 DA brakes are the most powerful brake ever 
IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

How about trying some better pads?

I swapped out the stockers in the 105's for some Kool stops. What a difference!


----------



## becseattle (Jun 11, 2009)

A from Il said:


> How about trying some better pads?
> 
> I swapped out the stockers in the 105's for some Kool stops. What a difference!




Is it the pads or the brakes themselves that make the difference? That is besides being lighter, are the DA pads better than the 105 pads in stopping ability.

Lots of Kool Stop options, and looks like they are carried by all the LBSs


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

becseattle said:


> Is it the pads or the brakes themselves that make the difference? That is besides being lighter, are the DA pads better than the 105 pads in stopping ability.


You may want to try the DA7900 pads, which are now available. I've read that Shimano claims that the performance improvement in the DA7900 brakes compared to DA7800 has a lot to do with the pads. Whether that's true is something someone ought to test! (Whatever you do, don't get the older DA brake pads; I forget the specific model number, but they were universally panned. Get the ones for the DA7800 brakes, at least.)


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

BikeFixer said:


> The 7800 DA brakes are the most powerful brake ever
> IMHO :thumbsup:


I'll second that. I run DA with Koolstop pads.. very impressive braking, probably still blows away everything on the market.


----------



## becseattle (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks to all- picked up some Kool-Stops over the weekend -will give them a shot first.


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

Velonews has a Brake test in their June 2009 issue. DA-7800 are on top with excellent combo of power and modulation, next is DA-7900 which is more powerful but was considered less sensitive. eebrake was the low weight winner, coming in very close to the DA brakes.


----------

